# Ich kann ein Plugin anhand von Maven nicht builden



## unknown (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich würde gerne diese die folgende Plugin builden: https://github.com/garaio/jira2vertec-Gateway

Es ist bereits in Pom-File dabei, also habe ich direkt mit dem Befehl 
	
	
	
	





```
mvn build install
```
 das Projekt zu builden.

Und bereits da bin ich gescheitert:

```
Unresolveable build extension: Plugin com.atlassian.maven.plugins:maven-jira-plugin:6.3.15 or one of its dependencies could not be resolved: Could not find artifact com.atlassian.maven.plugins:maven-jira-plugin:jar:6.3.15 in central (https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2) -> [Help 2]
```

Danach habe ich gemerkt, dass auf dem Repostiory https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2 nur die Vesion 5.0.18 von maven-jira-plugin vorhanden ist. Zunächst habe ich versucht im Pom-File einfach die Version zu ändern. Aber da gab es dann Problemen mit anderen Abhängigkeiten. Ausserdem, wenn ich das Plugin richtig einsetzen möchte, dann soll es schon die vorgegebene Version 6.3.15 sein.

Ich habe gemerkt, dass die Atlassian-Libraries ein eigenes Repository haben:
https://maven.atlassian.com/content/repositories/atlassian-public/ 

Also der nächste Schritt war für mich gemäss Maven-Guide ein 2. Repository anzugeben. Nun zunächst, habe ich gemerkt, dass settings.xml gar nicht im Folder .m2 vorhanden war. Also habe ich das File im {maven_home}\conf.settings.xml angepasst. 

Aber wie ich das sehe, maven geht gar nicht auf meine Konfiguration an. Sprich das 2. Repository wird gar nicht angesprochen:


```
[INFO] Scanning for projects...
[WARNING] The POM for com.atlassian.maven.plugins:maven-jira-plugin:jar:6.3.15 is missing, no dependency information available
[ERROR] [ERROR] Some problems were encountered while processing the POMs:
[ERROR] Unresolveable build extension: Plugin com.atlassian.maven.plugins:maven-jira-plugin:6.3.15 or one of its dependencies could not be resolved: Failure to find com.atlassian.maven.plugins:maven-jira-plugin:jar:6.3.15 in https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2 was cached in the local repository, resolution will not be reattempted until the update interval of central has elapsed or updates are forced @
[ERROR] Unknown packaging: atlassian-plugin @ line 23, column 16
 @
[ERROR] The build could not read 1 project -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR]   The project com.garaio.jira.plugins:jira2vertec:1.7.0 (C:\...\jira2vertec-Gateway\jira2vertec\pom.xml) has 2 errors
[ERROR]     Unresolveable build extension: Plugin com.atlassian.maven.plugins:maven-jira-plugin:6.3.15 or one of its dependencies could not be resolved: Failure to find com.atlassian.maven.plugins:maven-jira-plugin:jar:6.3.15 in https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2 was cached in the local repository, resolution will not be reattempted until the update interval of central has elapsed or updates are forced -> [Help 2]
[ERROR]     Unknown packaging: atlassian-plugin @ line 23, column 16
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/ProjectBuildingException
[ERROR] [Help 2] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/PluginManagerException
```

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## unknown (7. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte den Thread eigentlich hier: https://www.java-forum.org/forum/allgemeine-java-themen.10/ könnte ein Admin den Thread verschieben?


----------



## httpdigest (7. Mai 2018)

> Nun zunächst, habe ich gemerkt, dass settings.xml gar nicht im Folder .m2 vorhanden war. Also habe ich das File im {maven_home}\conf.settings.xml angepasst.

Wenn du gemerkt hast, dass die Datei settings.xml nicht in dem Ordner ~/.m2 war, warum hast du denn dann eine Datei ~/.m2/conf.settings.xml angelegt, und nicht einfach ~/.m2/settings.xml? Das ist doch die Datei, die dir fehlt.

Du benötigst also eine Datei mit dem Namen ~/.m2/settings.xml, wobei ~ hier für das User-Verzeichnis steht, also unter Windows z.B. "C:\Users\unknown" und unter Linux z.B. "/home/unknown".

Und in dieser Datei kannst du dann Repositories hinzufügen, gemäß: https://maven.apache.org/settings.html#Repositories


----------



## mrBrown (7. Mai 2018)

unknown hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte den Thread eigentlich hier: https://www.java-forum.org/forum/allgemeine-java-themen.10/ könnte ein Admin den Thread verschieben?


Ich hab es mal zu IDEs und Tools verschoben, mit Java hat das ja nur am Rande zu tun.




unknown hat gesagt.:


> Also der nächste Schritt war für mich gemäss Maven-Guide ein 2. Repository anzugeben. Nun zunächst, habe ich gemerkt, dass settings.xml gar nicht im Folder .m2 vorhanden war. Also habe ich das File im {maven_home}\conf.settings.xml angepasst.
> 
> Aber wie ich das sehe, maven geht gar nicht auf meine Konfiguration an. Sprich das 2. Repository wird gar nicht angesprochen:


Auf den falschen Dateinamen wurdest du ja schon hingewiesen.

Du kannst alternativ das Repo direkt in der pom.xml hinzufügen, dann gilt es nur für das eine und nicht für alle Projekte bei dir und funktioniert auch unabhängig von deinen individuellen maven-Settings.


----------



## unknown (7. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antworten Jungs, aber es funktioniert trotz allem nicht. 

@httpdigest ich habe keine Datei im Ordner .m2 angelegt. Sondern im Package von Maven (dort wo sich der bin-Folder befindet) gibt es unter vonf, bereits eine Datei die so heisst: settings.xml. Ich habe hier im Thread beim Tippen anstatt conf/settings.xml aus versehen conf.settings.xml geschrieben.

Aber ich habe diese Datei auch nach ~/.m2 verschoben und es hat auch nicht geholfen. Ich habe es auch wie von @mrBrown empfohlen, direkt im Pom-File vom Projekt angegeben. Das hat allerdings auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## httpdigest (7. Mai 2018)

Ich habe es eben mit dem Atlassian Maven Repo, wie von https://developer.atlassian.com/ser...sdk/working-with-maven/#atlassian-maven-proxy vorgeschlagen, probiert. Funktioniert sowohl in der settings.xml sowieo in der Project pom.xml mit der Abhängigkeit: om.atlassian.jira:jira-api:6.1.15


----------



## mrBrown (7. Mai 2018)

unknown hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich habe diese Datei auch nach ~/.m2 verschoben und es hat auch nicht geholfen. Ich habe es auch wie von @mrBrown empfohlen, direkt im Pom-File vom Projekt angegeben. Das hat allerdings auch nicht geholfen.


Dann machst du irgendwas anderes falsch, dazu müsstest du mal die pom.xml zeigen


----------



## unknown (7. Mai 2018)

@mrBrown
Hier mein settings.xml der sich in .m2 befindet:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--
Licensed to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) under one
or more contributor license agreements.  See the NOTICE file
distributed with this work for additional information
regarding copyright ownership.  The ASF licenses this file
to you under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the
"License"); you may not use this file except in compliance
with the License.  You may obtain a copy of the License at

    http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0

Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing,
software distributed under the License is distributed on an
"AS IS" BASIS, WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY
KIND, either express or implied.  See the License for the
specific language governing permissions and limitations
under the License.
-->

<!--
 | This is the configuration file for Maven. It can be specified at two levels:
 |
 |  1. User Level. This settings.xml file provides configuration for a single user,
 |                 and is normally provided in ${user.home}/.m2/settings.xml.
 |
 |                 NOTE: This location can be overridden with the CLI option:
 |
 |                 -s /path/to/user/settings.xml
 |
 |  2. Global Level. This settings.xml file provides configuration for all Maven
 |                 users on a machine (assuming they're all using the same Maven
 |                 installation). It's normally provided in
 |                 ${maven.conf}/settings.xml.
 |
 |                 NOTE: This location can be overridden with the CLI option:
 |
 |                 -gs /path/to/global/settings.xml
 |
 | The sections in this sample file are intended to give you a running start at
 | getting the most out of your Maven installation. Where appropriate, the default
 | values (values used when the setting is not specified) are provided.
 |
 |-->
<settings xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/SETTINGS/1.0.0"
          xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
          xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/SETTINGS/1.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/settings-1.0.0.xsd">
  <!-- localRepository
   | The path to the local repository maven will use to store artifacts.
   |
   | Default: ${user.home}/.m2/repository
  <localRepository>/path/to/local/repo</localRepository>
  -->

  <!-- interactiveMode
   | This will determine whether maven prompts you when it needs input. If set to false,
   | maven will use a sensible default value, perhaps based on some other setting, for
   | the parameter in question.
   |
   | Default: true
  <interactiveMode>true</interactiveMode>
  -->

  <!-- offline
   | Determines whether maven should attempt to connect to the network when executing a build.
   | This will have an effect on artifact downloads, artifact deployment, and others.
   |
   | Default: false
  <offline>false</offline>
  -->

  <!-- pluginGroups
   | This is a list of additional group identifiers that will be searched when resolving plugins by their prefix, i.e.
   | when invoking a command line like "mvn prefix:goal". Maven will automatically add the group identifiers
   | "org.apache.maven.plugins" and "org.codehaus.mojo" if these are not already contained in the list.
   |-->
  <pluginGroups>
    <!-- pluginGroup
     | Specifies a further group identifier to use for plugin lookup.
    <pluginGroup>com.your.plugins</pluginGroup>
    -->
  </pluginGroups>

  <!-- proxies
   | This is a list of proxies which can be used on this machine to connect to the network.
   | Unless otherwise specified (by system property or command-line switch), the first proxy
   | specification in this list marked as active will be used.
   |-->
  <proxies>
    <!-- proxy
     | Specification for one proxy, to be used in connecting to the network.
     |
    <proxy>
      <id>optional</id>
      <active>true</active>
      <protocol>http</protocol>
      <username>proxyuser</username>
      <password>proxypass</password>
      <host>proxy.host.net</host>
      <port>80</port>
      <nonProxyHosts>local.net|some.host.com</nonProxyHosts>
    </proxy>
    -->
  </proxies>

  <!-- servers
   | This is a list of authentication profiles, keyed by the server-id used within the system.
   | Authentication profiles can be used whenever maven must make a connection to a remote server.
   |-->
  <servers>
    <!-- server
     | Specifies the authentication information to use when connecting to a particular server, identified by
     | a unique name within the system (referred to by the 'id' attribute below).
     |
     | NOTE: You should either specify username/password OR privateKey/passphrase, since these pairings are
     |       used together.
     |
    <server>
      <id>deploymentRepo</id>
      <username>repouser</username>
      <password>repopwd</password>
    </server>
    -->

    <!-- Another sample, using keys to authenticate.
    <server>
      <id>siteServer</id>
      <privateKey>/path/to/private/key</privateKey>
      <passphrase>optional; leave empty if not used.</passphrase>
    </server>
    -->
  </servers>

  <!-- mirrors
   | This is a list of mirrors to be used in downloading artifacts from remote repositories.
   |
   | It works like this: a POM may declare a repository to use in resolving certain artifacts.
   | However, this repository may have problems with heavy traffic at times, so people have mirrored
   | it to several places.
   |
   | That repository definition will have a unique id, so we can create a mirror reference for that
   | repository, to be used as an alternate download site. The mirror site will be the preferred
   | server for that repository.
   |-->
  <mirrors>
    <!-- mirror
     | Specifies a repository mirror site to use instead of a given repository. The repository that
     | this mirror serves has an ID that matches the mirrorOf element of this mirror. IDs are used
     | for inheritance and direct lookup purposes, and must be unique across the set of mirrors.
     |
    <mirror>
      <id>mirrorId</id>
      <mirrorOf>repositoryId</mirrorOf>
      <name>Human Readable Name for this Mirror.</name>
      <url>http://my.repository.com/repo/path</url>
    </mirror>
     -->
  </mirrors>

  <!-- profiles
   | This is a list of profiles which can be activated in a variety of ways, and which can modify
   | the build process. Profiles provided in the settings.xml are intended to provide local machine-
   | specific paths and repository locations which allow the build to work in the local environment.
   |
   | For example, if you have an integration testing plugin - like cactus - that needs to know where
   | your Tomcat instance is installed, you can provide a variable here such that the variable is
   | dereferenced during the build process to configure the cactus plugin.
   |
   | As noted above, profiles can be activated in a variety of ways. One way - the activeProfiles
   | section of this document (settings.xml) - will be discussed later. Another way essentially
   | relies on the detection of a system property, either matching a particular value for the property,
   | or merely testing its existence. Profiles can also be activated by JDK version prefix, where a
   | value of '1.4' might activate a profile when the build is executed on a JDK version of '1.4.2_07'.
   | Finally, the list of active profiles can be specified directly from the command line.
   |
   | NOTE: For profiles defined in the settings.xml, you are restricted to specifying only artifact
   |       repositories, plugin repositories, and free-form properties to be used as configuration
   |       variables for plugins in the POM.
   |
   |-->
  <profiles>
    <!-- profile
     | Specifies a set of introductions to the build process, to be activated using one or more of the
     | mechanisms described above. For inheritance purposes, and to activate profiles via <activatedProfiles/>
     | or the command line, profiles have to have an ID that is unique.
     |
     | An encouraged best practice for profile identification is to use a consistent naming convention
     | for profiles, such as 'env-dev', 'env-test', 'env-production', 'user-jdcasey', 'user-brett', etc.
     | This will make it more intuitive to understand what the set of introduced profiles is attempting
     | to accomplish, particularly when you only have a list of profile id's for debug.
     |
     | This profile example uses the JDK version to trigger activation, and provides a JDK-specific repo.
    <profile>
      <id>jdk-1.4</id>

      <activation>
        <jdk>1.4</jdk>
      </activation>

      <repositories>
        <repository>
          <id>jdk14</id>
          <name>Repository for JDK 1.4 builds</name>
          <url>http://www.myhost.com/maven/jdk14</url>
          <layout>default</layout>
          <snapshotPolicy>always</snapshotPolicy>
        </repository>
      </repositories>
    </profile>
    -->

    <!--
     | Here is another profile, activated by the system property 'target-env' with a value of 'dev',
     | which provides a specific path to the Tomcat instance. To use this, your plugin configuration
     | might hypothetically look like:
     |
     | ...
     | <plugin>
     |   <groupId>org.myco.myplugins</groupId>
     |   <artifactId>myplugin</artifactId>
     |
     |   <configuration>
     |     <tomcatLocation>${tomcatPath}</tomcatLocation>
     |   </configuration>
     | </plugin>
     | ...
     |
     | NOTE: If you just wanted to inject this configuration whenever someone set 'target-env' to
     |       anything, you could just leave off the <value/> inside the activation-property.
     |
    <profile>
      <id>env-dev</id>

      <activation>
        <property>
          <name>target-env</name>
          <value>dev</value>
        </property>
      </activation>

      <properties>
        <tomcatPath>/path/to/tomcat/instance</tomcatPath>
      </properties>
    </profile>
    -->
    <profile>
    <repository>
      <id>atlassian-public</id>
      <url>https://packages.atlassian.com/maven/repository/public</url>
      <snapshots>
        <enabled>true</enabled>
        <updatePolicy>never</updatePolicy>
        <checksumPolicy>warn</checksumPolicy>
      </snapshots>
       <releases>
         <enabled>true</enabled>
         <checksumPolicy>warn</checksumPolicy>
      </releases>
    </repository>
   </profile>
  </profiles>

  <!-- activeProfiles
   | List of profiles that are active for all builds.
   |
  <activeProfiles>
    <activeProfile>alwaysActiveProfile</activeProfile>
    <activeProfile>anotherAlwaysActiveProfile</activeProfile>
  </activeProfiles>
  -->
    <activeProfiles>
    <activeProfile>atlassian-public</activeProfile>
  </activeProfiles>
</settings>
```
und wenn ich es im Pom-File des Projekts einfüge (natürlich entweder im settings.xml oder pom.xml):

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0"
         xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/maven-v4_0_0.xsd">

    <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
    <groupId>com.garaio.jira.plugins</groupId>
    <artifactId>jira2vertec</artifactId>
    <!--<version>${bambooVersion}.${bambooBuildNumber}</version>-->
    <!--
    Für lokale Tests (inkrementieren, damit Jira die Änderung auch wirklich mitbekommt)-->
    <version>1.7.0</version>
   

    <organization>
        <name>Garaio AG</name>
        <url>http://www.garaio.com/</url>
    </organization>

    <name>jira2vertec</name>
    <description>This is the Jira to Vertec plugin for Atlassian JIRA.</description>
    <packaging>atlassian-plugin</packaging>

        <repository>
      <id>atlassian-public</id>
      <url>https://packages.atlassian.com/maven/repository/public</url>
      <snapshots>
        <enabled>true</enabled>
        <updatePolicy>never</updatePolicy>
        <checksumPolicy>warn</checksumPolicy>
      </snapshots>
       <releases>
         <enabled>true</enabled>
         <checksumPolicy>warn</checksumPolicy>
      </releases>
    </repository>
   
    <dependencies>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.springframework</groupId>
            <artifactId>spring</artifactId>
            <version>2.5.5</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.jira</groupId>
            <artifactId>jira-api</artifactId>
            <version>${jira.version}</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.jira</groupId>
            <artifactId>jira-core</artifactId>
            <version>${jira.version}</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>junit</groupId>
            <artifactId>junit</artifactId>
            <version>4.10</version>
            <scope>test</scope>
        </dependency>

        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.plugin</groupId>
            <artifactId>atlassian-spring-scanner-annotation</artifactId>
            <version>${atlassian.spring.scanner.version}</version>
            <scope>compile</scope>
        </dependency>

        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.plugin</groupId>
            <artifactId>atlassian-spring-scanner-runtime</artifactId>
            <version>${atlassian.spring.scanner.version}</version>
            <scope>runtime</scope>
        </dependency>

        <dependency>
            <groupId>javax.inject</groupId>
            <artifactId>javax.inject</artifactId>
            <version>1</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>

        <!-- WIRED TEST RUNNER DEPENDENCIES -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.plugins</groupId>
            <artifactId>atlassian-plugins-osgi-testrunner</artifactId>
            <version>${plugin.testrunner.version}</version>
            <scope>test</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>javax.ws.rs</groupId>
            <artifactId>jsr311-api</artifactId>
            <version>1.1.1</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.google.code.gson</groupId>
            <artifactId>gson</artifactId>
            <version>2.2.2-atlassian-1</version>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>javax.xml.bind</groupId>
            <artifactId>jaxb-api</artifactId>
            <version>2.1</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.plugins.rest</groupId>
            <artifactId>atlassian-rest-common</artifactId>
            <version>2.2.2</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.mockito</groupId>
            <artifactId>mockito-all</artifactId>
            <version>1.8.0</version>
            <scope>test</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.sun.xml.bind</groupId>
            <artifactId>jaxb-impl</artifactId>
            <version>2.1</version>
            <scope>runtime</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.jira</groupId>
            <artifactId>jira-func-tests</artifactId>
            <version>${jira.version}</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>commons-io</groupId>
            <artifactId>commons-io</artifactId>
            <version>1.4</version>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>log4j</groupId>
            <artifactId>log4j</artifactId>
            <version>1.2.16</version>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.event</groupId>
            <artifactId>atlassian-event</artifactId>
            <version>2.3.0</version>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.cache</groupId>
            <artifactId>atlassian-cache-api</artifactId>
            <version>1.0</version>
        </dependency>
       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.ofbiz</groupId>
            <artifactId>entityengine</artifactId>
            <version>1.3.10</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.sal</groupId>
            <artifactId>sal-api</artifactId>
            <version>3.1.0</version>
        </dependency>

        <!-- Uncomment to use TestKit in your project. Details at https://bitbucket.org/atlassian/jira-testkit -->
        <!-- You can read more about TestKit at https://developer.atlassian.com/display/JIRADEV/Plugin+Tutorial+-+Smarter+integration+testing+with+TestKit -->
        <!--
        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.atlassian.jira.tests</groupId>
            <artifactId>jira-testkit-client</artifactId>
            <version>${testkit.version}</version>
            <scope>test</scope>
        </dependency>
        -->
       
    </dependencies>
    <build>
        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>com.atlassian.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-jira-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${amps.version}</version>
                <extensions>true</extensions>
                <configuration>
                    <productVersion>${jira.version}</productVersion>
                    <productDataVersion>${jira.version}</productDataVersion>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>
           
            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.compiler.version}</version>
                <configuration>
                    <source>${maven.compiler.source}</source>
                    <target>${maven.compiler.target}</target>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>com.atlassian.plugin</groupId>
                <artifactId>atlassian-spring-scanner-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${atlassian.spring.scanner.version}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>atlassian-spring-scanner</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <phase>process-classes</phase>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
                <configuration>
                    <scannedDependencies>
                        <dependency>
                            <groupId>com.atlassian.plugin</groupId>
                            <artifactId>atlassian-spring-scanner-external-jar</artifactId>
                        </dependency>
                    </scannedDependencies>
                    <verbose>false</verbose>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>
        </plugins>
    </build>

    <properties>
        <jira.version>7.8.2</jira.version>
        <amps.version>6.3.15</amps.version>
        <plugin.testrunner.version>1.2.3</plugin.testrunner.version>
        <atlassian.spring.scanner.version>1.2.13</atlassian.spring.scanner.version>
        <!-- This key is used to keep the consistency between the key in atlassian-plugin.xml and the key to generate bundle. -->
        <atlassian.plugin.key>${project.groupId}.${project.artifactId}</atlassian.plugin.key>
        <!-- TestKit version 6.x for JIRA 6.x -->
        <testkit.version>6.3.11</testkit.version>
        <project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
        <maven.compiler.source>1.8</maven.compiler.source>
        <maven.compiler.target>1.8</maven.compiler.target>
        <maven.compiler.version>3.7.0</maven.compiler.version>
    </properties>

</project>
```

@httpdigest also du kannst dieses Vertec2Jira Plugin problemlos builden? Dürfe ich vielleicht sehen, wie du settings.xml und/oder pom.xml angepasst hast?


----------



## mrBrown (7. Mai 2018)

unknown hat gesagt.:


> @mrBrown
> Hier mein settings.xml der sich in .m2 befindet:





unknown hat gesagt.:


> und wenn ich es im Pom-File des Projekts einfüge (natürlich entweder im settings.xml oder pom.xml):


Das ist beides nicht die pom.xml...


----------



## unknown (7. Mai 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das ist beides nicht die pom.xml...


also einmal settings.xml und einmal pom.xml. Das pom.xml war falsch kopiert, habe es korrigiert.


----------



## httpdigest (7. Mai 2018)

Ja, ich konnte das Projekt erfolgreich bauen. Du musst das in https://developer.atlassian.com/ser...sdk/working-with-maven/#atlassian-maven-proxy genannte Repository als <pluginRepositories>/<pluginRepository> eintragen (weil es ja ein Plugin ist und keine Compilezeit-Abhängigkeit der Java-Sourcen) sowieo als <repositories>/<repository>, da das pom.xml auch Dependencies für die Java-Sourcen beinhaltet.

(Achtung: Dieses Projekt lädt fast das halbe Internet an Maven Dependencies runter. Kann also eine ganze Weile dauern, das initial zu bauen)


----------



## unknown (7. Mai 2018)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ich konnte das Projekt erfolgreich bauen. Du musst das in https://developer.atlassian.com/ser...sdk/working-with-maven/#atlassian-maven-proxy genannte Repository als <pluginRepositories>/<pluginRepository> eintragen (weil es ja ein Plugin ist und keine Compilezeit-Abhängigkeit der Java-Sourcen) sowieo als <repositories>/<repository>, da das pom.xml auch Dependencies für die Java-Sourcen beinhaltet.
> 
> (Achtung: Dieses Projekt lädt fast das halbe Internet an Maven Dependencies runter. Kann also eine ganze Weile dauern, das initial zu bauen)



ok, ich habe jetzt atlassian plugin sdk heruntergeladen und benutze dessen maven zum builden.

ich habe am Anfang den befehl 
	
	
	
	





```
mvn build install
```
 aufgerufen und das Build konnte nicht erfolgreich abgeschlossen werdden. danach habe ich nur 
	
	
	
	





```
mvn install
```
 und nachdem eben das halbe Internet heruntergeladen wurde, hat es mir ein JAR-File erstell. Ich weiss alerdings nicht, wieso 
	
	
	
	





```
mvn build install
```
 nicht funktioniert.


----------



## httpdigest (7. Mai 2018)

"build" ist keine bekannte Lifecycle-Phase in Maven. Er hat dir sicherlich die folgende Fehlermeldung gegeben: [ERROR] Unknown lifecycle phase "build". You must specify a valid lifecycle phase or a goal in the format <plugin-prefix>:<goal> or <plugin-group-id>:<plugin-artifact-id>[:<plugin-version>]:<goal>.


----------



## unknown (7. Mai 2018)

Ja genau. Also mvn install reicht völlig?


----------



## Flown (7. Mai 2018)

Der Build Schritt heißt bei maven auch `compile`


----------

